
U.S. coronavirus supply spree sparks outrage among allies - eis
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-masks/u-s-coronavirus-supply-spree-sparks-outrage-among-allies-idUSKBN21L253
======
LockAndLol
Now who's the real boogieman? Even after the US shafts everybody, does anybody
believe things will change once this is over? The world will still bow down to
the US and give it whatever it wants.

Nothing ever really changes

